# Superbowl XLVIII



## SeaBreeze

*Well, good weather for the big game, ribs on the barby...life is good! 

GO BRONCOS!*​


----------



## Vivjen

Guess we know what you are doing today Seabeeze!


----------



## Falcon

If I could just find that popcorn popper !  DANG!  I still have a few more hours to look for it.


----------



## Falcon

May the best team win.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Well hubby and his buddy will be watching the whole game, I'll just be puttering around the house and checking in on the scores...will probably only watch the last 15 minutes, lol.  Good luck finding the popper Falcon, mine is hiding in the back of the cabinet for a few years now...need to dust it off soon and make some hot popcorn (with butter of course)!   Ribs are still slow cookin' over the coals.


----------



## Old Hipster

I live near Seattle, so you know who we are rooting for.


----------



## That Guy




----------



## rkunsaw

Seahawks will win


----------



## That Guy

Since I've got no favorite in it, just hoping for an exciting game.


----------



## SeaBreeze

You were right Rkunsaw, the Seahawks won, Broncos played very bad and got slaughtered.  The better team won, and I congratulate them.  *CONGRATULATIONS SEATTLE SEAHAWKS....GOOD GAME!! *:goodjob:

PS: just heard a loud pop outside, was laughing with hubby, it's either a gunshot or celebratory fireworks, lol.


----------



## Ina

Michael is really getting into the superbowl, so I'm leaving the noise.  :iwillbeback:  :goodnight: .


----------



## That Guy

So, the Broncos didn't show up for the game and whoever played in their stead stunk.  Actually, I got to enjoy the fumbled hike and resultant safety in the beginning and promptly fell asleep.  Awoke just before the half and was stunned to see the score.  Enjoyed the second half was was hoping for a complete skunking blowout.  But, the horses got a couple of points . . .


----------



## SeaBreeze

I know, they should have just taken home a goose egg, lol.


----------



## That Guy

SeaBreeze said:


> I know, they should have just taken home a goose egg, lol.



That would have been something.  Don't know if there's ever been a Stupor Bowl skunking but this easily should have been.


----------



## dbeyat45

Seattle couldn't have done it without help from this Aussie lad who lived just up the road from me:
*
Injured Aussie wins Super Bowl ring*



> _*Queenslander *_Jesse Williams became the first  Australian to win a Super Bowl ring on Monday despite not taking the  field for the Seattle Seahawks during the 2013 NFL season.
> 
> Williams,  who was nicknamed "The Monstar" when he was part of a fearsome Arizona  defence during his college career, was drafted in the fifth round of the  NFL draft by the Seahawks last April.
> 
> However, the giant  defensive tackle, _*who tips the scales at 147kg and measures 191cm*_, badly  damaged his knee during pre-season training and was placed on injured  reserve, ruling him for his entire rookie season.
> 
> Despite this,  the Thursday Island-born 23-year-old was still classed as part of the  Seattle squad and received a winning ring following his side's 43-8  hammering of the Denver Broncos in Super Bowl 48 at Metlife Stadium in  New Jersey.


Jessee was too small to play Australian football .....


----------



## Old Hipster

I'm surprised we didn't blow ourselves off of the map, there were so many fireworks going off around here at the end of the game.


----------



## Davey Jones

OK,Ill say it,that was the most pucked up super bowl game Ive ever seen.
You knew right away what kind of game it was going to be in the first 2 minutes and who was going to win.

http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp-super-bowl-farmer-20140203,0,4940519.column#axzz2sHBEthib


----------



## Old Hipster

Davey Jones said:


> OK,Ill say it,that was the most pucked up super bowl game Ive ever seen.
> You knew right away what kind of game it was going to be in the first 2 minutes and who was going to win.
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp-super-bowl-farmer-20140203,0,4940519.column#axzz2sHBEthib


Yeah we sure did know! Go Hawks!


----------



## That Guy

:beatdeadhorse: Take that, Manning.


----------



## Falcon

RK,  You're a good predictor.  Congrats.  I couldn't BELIEVE how the game was going.

The "Hawks'"  QB, little Wilson, beat the pants off the big, bad Manning.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Old Hipster said:


> I'm surprised we didn't blow ourselves off of the map, there were so many fireworks going off around here at the end of the game.



We had some Seahawk fans in the hood too, fireworks were going off after the game...doggie was not happy.   Anyhoo, we couldn't have lost to a nicer team.   Hubby and I were joking that a lot of women would be walking around with shiners this morning, lots of dogs getting kicked, etc. layful:


----------



## TICA

I was rooting for the Seahawks thinking they were the underdog.  Halfway through the game I was hoping the Broncos would at least get a few points.  I'm glad the SH won, but really felt bad for the B's.  Losing is one thing but that was a slaughter.   That's what is great about football though - you just never know what will happen.


----------



## That Guy

And so the slaughter began . . .


----------



## Pappy

Sorry Peyton.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I hear due to the weather, they were stuck in Jersey adding insult to injury.  Didn't they sing the national anthem twice, once by Queen Latifah and once by that other woman?


----------



## Falcon

Even the usually funny commercials were Unfunny IMO.  And halftime really sucked.


----------



## That Guy

Falcon said:


> Even the usually funny commercials were Unfunny IMO.  And halftime really sucked.



Have no use for the commercials.  But, Bruno and The Peppers rocked!!!


----------



## rkunsaw

I switched to swamp people at halftime. I've never heard of Bruno and I have my own red hot chili peppers. I like queen Latifah but didn't listen to her sing.

Broncos got beat even worse than I thought they would


----------



## That Guy

rkunsaw said:


> Broncos got beat even worse than I thought they would



True THAT!.  Was hoping for a close game but watching such a total domination was entertaining  . . .


----------



## DorothyinOz

That Guy said:


> *Jimi!
> *



YEAH.


----------



## That Guy

Big talk now is that Denver threw the game.  Ah-ha-ha-ha-ha . . . !  Great excuse.  But, then it was in Jersey.  Somebody better check with Christie...


----------



## dbeyat45

That Guy said:


> True THAT!.  Was hoping for a close game but watching such a total domination was entertaining  . . .



Yep.  That is something special in sport when you see the underdog systematically dismantle an opponent.


----------

